# Live in trafalgar square. Anon with Op Jubilee



## xes (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is a live feed, which is a bit jumpy
http://bambuser.com/v/3121360?s=sc

And here is the twitter
https://twitter.com/search?q=#opjubilee

For those who don't know, they've vowed to citizlens arrest any police officer who acts unlawfully. This has potential for lulz.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, but maybe not in the way you think.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2012)

xes said:


> This has potential for lulz.


 
expect it!


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2012)

good job you don't know how i think then, isn't it 

They will be moving at 8-8:30.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 5, 2012)

xes said:


> Here is a live feed, which is a bit jumpy
> http://bambuser.com/v/3121360?s=sc
> 
> And here is the twitter
> ...


 
Is this dual power?


----------



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2012)

I think the only thing being blown up tonight will be an effigy of Jimmy Savile in Lewes unfortunately.


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

This is it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 5, 2012)

This is Internet dickery.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This is Internet dickery.


 
Yeh, stay at home with Urban - that is so much less internet dickery isn't it?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Yeh, stay at home with Urban - that is so much less internet dickery isn't it?


You out there?


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You out there?


 
Always.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

http://pastebin.com/MDFSN3c3


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

> We Are Legion! #*Anonymous* #*Nov5* #*OpVendetta* http://twitpic.com/bandef


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

Seriously, do you just do links now? There's been two weeks of this just about.


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 5, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This is Internet dickery.


 
Why the animosity to this particular demo?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Why the animosity to this particular demo?


http://instagram.com/p/RqUT_gA6pL/


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Why the animosity to this particular demo?


 
Fridgemagnet doesn't like anonymous- at all.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

You bother going kenny?


----------



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/RqUT_gA6pL/


serious coppers are serious


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You bother going kenny?


 
Tempted but probably not. Would take me an hour and got an early start in the morning. (excuses excuses)


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

I wouldn't apologise, it is going to happen with or without you. Any moment.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2012)

There is poi happening, thats correct poi right now on the stream!


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 5, 2012)

the livestream's making me want to go down to london and chew the cables.


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2012)

this stream is better, and has music. (they're not playing the anonymous official song  )
http://www.livestream.com/occupylsx


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

http://rt.com/news/anonymous-day-protest-fawkes-010/


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

Is Firebox running around with complimentary chai?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey hey maksed gimps, how many paypals did you nick today?


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2012)

that doesn't even rhyme


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

xes said:


> that doesn't even rhyme


Of course it does, free your mind and the flow will flow


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 5, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Tempted but probably not. Would take me an hour and got an early start in the morning. (excuses excuses)


 
Dedication to the cause exemplified


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 5, 2012)

This is the change we're all waiting for. The day when anonymous - or their gullible followers - are finally unmasked and revealed on the streets and are, errr, not so anonymous anymore. And their superpowers, which once manifested itself in easily obtainable DDOS software becomes... becomes... becomes...


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 5, 2012)

Big turnout for 'internet dickery'
https://twitter.com/AnonymouSkY/status/265560631715962880/photo/1


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

e!e!edl!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

Let's seen how many coppers they nicked first.


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2012)

the coppers were obviouslly too scared to act unlawfully


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

Anons protect police after they almost got rushed for punching protestors


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

arrest them anon, right now


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

We are legion. If we redefine legion to men a hundred and a handful.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Big turnout for 'internet dickery'
> https://twitter.com/AnonymouSkY/status/265560631715962880/photo/1


 
'shopped


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

In fairness its fucking freezing tonight, these must be some long john commandos out braving the chill in order to take babylon to task


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 5, 2012)

kenny g said:


> 'shopped


 
Shopped as you're gonna grass me up or shopped as in you reckon its a photoshop?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> In fairness its fucking freezing tonight, these must be some long john commandos out braving the chill in order to take babylon to task


Millions at bonfires - kiddies!. And it's not even that cold ffs. _This generation._


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> *Millions at bonfires* - kiddies!. And it's not even that cold ffs. _This generation._


 

tweeting are they? doesn't count if they aren't.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 5, 2012)

I left early but just looking at the photos I took, Iran's PressTV were there - I can see their mic being thrust into a masked up face. So it's them and RT for the media coverage. And I notice RT really plays down their full name, even on their website.


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

They need to stand around oil drums filled with plastic bags and pallets on fire, like the old days. Keep warm.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

firky said:


> They need to stand around oil drums filled with plastic bags and pallets on fire, like the old days. Keep warm.


 

The assangists, united, will never have to face charges in his own country


----------



## albionism (Nov 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Anons protect police after they almost got rushed for punching protestors


Why?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

You tell me. No idea. I'd love to see how many the anons arrested though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

Build a bonfire, build a bonfire put the tories on the top! put the lib dems in the middle and burn the fucking lot. Look askance at the v masked people and prod them with prods.


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

when will they realise that the mask thing is really shit?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

Put a mask on it.


----------



## albionism (Nov 5, 2012)

Is that Noel Fielding crying at the front?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't cry for me ecudorians, the truth is that I only used you. All through my rape charge and my V masks, I kept my distance. You kept awakeness.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 5, 2012)

albionism said:


> Why?


Non-violent protest. You have heard of it?



butchersapron said:


> You tell me. No idea. I'd love to see how many the anons arrested though.


But how many weren't arrested because for their actions?


----------



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2012)

They should've swung by the Ecuadorian embassy and picked Julian Assange up for the demo.


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Non-violent protest.


 
From the internet nonetheless. Who would have thought!


----------



## albionism (Nov 5, 2012)

Non-violent protest? fair enough. Protect the police? Fuck that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> *Non-violent protest.* You have heard of it?
> 
> 
> But how many weren't arrested because for their actions?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


>


At the end of the day how many successful revolutions have occurred that have had no support from either the army or the police?

I know it sucking fucks, but the facts of the matter are that having at least a few of them 'on side' is not in fact the end of the world wrt final outcomes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

albionism said:


> Non-violent protest? fair enough. Protect the police? Fuck that.


 
Not sure it went like that mate. I think it was more of 'this is supposed to be peaceful', not wanting anyone to get arrested.


----------



## albionism (Nov 5, 2012)

OK..From what i read, police attacked people, people fought back, police got 
protected after having attacked people? Could be wrong.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 5, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Not sure it went like that mate. I think it was more of 'this is supposed to be peaceful', not wanting anyone to get arrested.


Stopping the feds nicking people = protecting the protesters...



albionism said:


> OK..From what i read, police attacked people, people fought back, police got
> protected after having attacked people? Could be wrong.


'Protected'? Or kettled?


----------



## albionism (Nov 5, 2012)

Just going by what i read earlier, that is all.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> At the end of the day how many successful revolutions have occurred that have had no support from either the army or the police?
> 
> I know it sucking fucks, but the facts of the matter are that having at least a few of them 'on side' is not in fact the end of the world wrt final outcomes.


And how do they come over to 'our' side? Not by this wank but by mass pressure on the states and bosses drawing in family members - not by wanky hey the police aren't all bad type stuff.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

albionism said:


> OK..From what i read, police attacked people, people fought back, police got
> protected after having attacked people? Could be wrong.


 
Probably embellished. I know the police were 'pushing' forward away from the gates at one point.

http://imgur.com/a/lda0J#20


----------



## albionism (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

isn't it more likely that the majority of them are rich white kids with no real negative experience of the police?


----------



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2012)

How its supposed to go down, with skinhead Natalie Portman 'swoon'


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't hurt the police, they're not the bad guys

They're plebs.

(((plebs)))


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Probably embellished. I know the police were 'pushing' forward away from the gates at one point.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/lda0J#20


Were you there Rutita?


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

They added instagram photo finishes to the protest photos.

I call this one 'sepia distressed #opjubilee'

We have the technology.

As long as they look good on facebook.


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a thought but the but the Anons protecting the cops could themselves be cops. It wouldnt be the first time plain clothes cops have been involved in that kind of thing. 
eta this could be bollocks but then again maybe not.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2012)

sunny jim said:


> Just a thought but the but the Anons protecting the cops could themselves be cops. It wouldnt be the first time plain clothes cops have been involved in that kind of thing.
> eta this could be bollocks but then again maybe not.


Or maybe the cops were anon. Go bed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

albionism said:


> Cheers


 
Update:

Apparently, at one point someone tried to climb the fence and was then rushed by the fuzz. Don't think that is the context of the pic though because they supposedly came running to get the climber down.

The pic posted here is more likely to be this?



> Minor scuffles broke out outside parliament as a few protestors attempted to push police lines back, but the bulk of OpVendetta remained peaceful.


 
http://rt.com/news/anonymous-day-protest-fawkes-010/


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 5, 2012)

All I'm saying is I doubt a demo happens without under cover cops being a part of it and tbh I dont reckon the cops had any idea of the size of this demo, so maybe went along as observers. I dont reckon the cops had any idea how big this would be seeing the relatively few amount at HoC.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2012)

That is part of a much longer vid isn't it? I am pretty sure that further into the whole vid there are also shots of masks hung up in police vans too. No surpurise at all though. I saw undercovers in and run out of the crowds on Oxford Street on Oct 20 too. Not the first time either. It happens.


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 5, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> That is part of a much longer vid isn't it? I am pretty sure that further into the whole vid there are also shots of masks hung up in police vans too. No surpurise at all though. I saw undercovers in and run out of the crowds on Oxford Street on Oct 20 too. Not the first time either. It happens.


 
I went to that demo and there were riot cops/TSG all the way along the demo therefore it was easy for them to nick people with impunity. Today was different circumstances completely.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2012)

Oct 20th you mean? If so, yes, I went too and I recognised a fair few coppers, who as always were on the look out for certain peeps/groups. I was referring to undercovers above who were going along with the DA crowd and then sneaking off etc.


----------



## sunny jim (Nov 6, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Oct 20th you mean? If so, yes, I went too and I recognised a fair few coppers, who as always were on the look out for certain peeps/groups. I was referring to undercovers above who were going along with the DA crowd and then sneaking off etc.


 
No, the student demo last November. We all ended up at the Met London university and thats where it went messy. Cops in Arabic scarves went nicking people but there was TSG all over the shop.


----------



## albionism (Nov 6, 2012)

How many were on the V march?


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 6, 2012)

150 - 200 by my amateur estimate. Not exactly filling trafalgar sq, but enough not to feel like a 2-blokes-and-a-dog event.


----------



## cesare (Nov 6, 2012)

They kept saying 9000 on twitter which seemed optimistic


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> They kept saying 9000 on twitter which seemed optimistic


Well they would say that....


----------



## IC3D (Nov 6, 2012)

My mate went after work and reckoned it was easily 1000


----------



## albionism (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought the 9000-10000 figure was a bit , but 1000+ is not bad at all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> I thought the 9000-10000 figure was a bit , but 1000+ is not bad at all.


 
Interesting description given on the news this morning of 'anti-capitalist protestors, some of the Occupy movement and the hacker group anonymous'...it made me laugh...the media do love their divisive labels. 

10 arrests apparently.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.demotix.com/news/1574383/anonymous-hold-peaceful-march-parliament-london#media-1574361


----------



## audiotech (Nov 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Don't hurt the police, they're not the bad guys
> 
> They're plebs.
> 
> (((plebs)))


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2012)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> 10 arrests apparently.



Of coppers? Or anon?


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2012)

I think we can safely guess that one.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 6, 2012)

Or did both sides get five a piece?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2012)

They must have all been lawful arrests then.


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> They must have all been lawful arrests then.


why? If some people were being violent, or in some way breaking the law, then anon said they will arrest them themselves. So if the police arrested people for doing wrong, then by the letter of the law of their letter, that wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2012)

anon said they would arrest coppers doing anything unlawful. The coppers arrested 10 people therefore all them arrests were lawful or anon would have arrested them. Right?

fwiw i think that aspect of this thing - if even only rhetorical at this point - is very interesting.


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2012)

Exactly, the arrests must have been lawful.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2012)

xes said:


> Exactly, the arrests must have been lawful.


 
Which is why i said:



> They must have all been lawful arrests then.


 
To which you responded



> Why?


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought you were being sneery


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2012)

I was!


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2012)

At least I got that bit right.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 6, 2012)

well, it's not for me but fair play to them for standing out on the streets for a bit.  maybe once they've realised how futile that is they can get on with doing some politics.


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2012)

And become that which they hate the most


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2012)

Their mums?


----------



## ajdown (Nov 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> They kept saying 9000 on twitter which seemed optimistic


 
That originates on 4chan.  Well known internet meme.


----------



## Firky (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe if November 5th was rescheduled to a warmer time of year when the nights aren't as dark?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Have they freed bradley walsh manning yet through the power of the internet hate machine


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2012/nov/06/anti-capitalist-protesters-parliament-video

_'G4S are taking your jobs'_


----------



## Firky (Nov 6, 2012)

> *AnonUKIre ‏@AnonUKIre*
> Apologies to #METPolice for #BlacBloc who turned up last night and caused problems for you.
> 
> 6:54 PM - 6 Nov 12 · Details


 
By the book. Always by the book.


----------



## chilango (Nov 6, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2012/nov/06/anti-capitalist-protesters-parliament-video
> 
> _'G4S are taking your jobs'_



Old.

"Your job's going to Group 4" as demo chant dates back to at least the Timex dispute of the mid90s. Probably before.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2012)

Never heard it myself. Great that they've updated it from 'going to' - prediction, to 'taking'- actually happening.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 7, 2012)

Your kids are gonna be in the Black Bloc

Not heard on the 5th: In the 90's I recall "your kids are gonna grow up with dreadlocks"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hug each other, ya?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 8, 2012)

lol...I liked the game of _little gap_ myself.


----------

